# Don't mind me just took more photo's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Eureka Red, thinking this is a male worth to begin breeding with, what you think?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Beautiful as usual!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*WOW!!*


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

thanx guys, i really need to get some micron cartridge on that tank, lil overstocked so water is cloudy a tad, so just wait and i'll show you what they look like with a clear tank!


----------

